# Sticky  List of Reputable Slingshot/Accessory Vendors



## Nosferatu

Hey everyone! I’m trying to assemble an updated list of reputable and active vendors with working web links. I asked about whether there was such a list on here a while ago and no one seemed to know of one. There are a few older lists with many dead links, but that’s not very helpful for newer shooters. I know much of the slingshot community is about DIY but it’s also great to buy something someone else made!

This is mostly just for my own reference but if it helps anyone else, that’s great. I’ve broken it down into 2 categories: Commercial Vendors and Custom/Small Operations. For organizational sake, commercial just means they have a website where you can simply place an order and custom/small operations are things like Facebook pages where you usually have to message them directly about a specific item and prices are often not posted publicly. Of course, things like Etsy/eBay shops don’t quite fit this description but are included in the custom/small operations category because they often have very limited stock and mostly or all custom frames/accessories. I realize the distinction can get a bit blurry and arbitrary at times, I just think it’s helpful to delineate between a traditional higher stock “place an order” site and the smaller niche, custom, very small quantity shops.

*I will keep updating the post to include new vendors people add.*

I realize I missed a *LOT *of good vendors and sites. If you can think of any, *please reply with the name and a working link.* That’s one of the reasons I’m making this list: many of the older references in this site have links to eBay accounts or Facebook pages that either don’t exist anymore or haven’t been active in quite a while. And my ultimate goal for this would be to provide a place to promote little known vendors that make amazing quality frames, bandsets, accessories, etc. So here we go:

*Commercial Vendors:*

Simple Shot
Slingshots & Accessories For Sale. Everything Slingshots®.

Snipersling
Snipersling

Wasp Slingshots
WASP Slingshots Catapults Ammo Targets | Www.waspslingshots.co.uk | England

Pocket Predator
Pocket Predator Slingshots

Pro Shot Catapults
https://proshotcatapults.com/

Sling Tech
Slingshots Bands And Slingshot Ammo

Slingshooting
https://slingshooting.com/

Dankung
Outdoor Products

Catty Shack
https://cattyshack.co.uk/
Catty Shack

Gamekeeper Catapults
John Webb
Gamekeeper John’s Slingshot Shooting, Hunting & Fishing

Catapult Carnage
Catapults | Catapult Carnage
Catapult Carnage

Performance Catapults
Performance Catapults®
Performance Catapults

Hirdhawks
Catapults & Slingshots — Hirdhawks Design

Pocket Shot
The Pocket Shot circular slingshot


*Custom/Small Operations:*

You'llshootyereyeout bespoke slingshot emporium
You'llshootyereyeout bespoke slingshot emporium

Island Made Catapults
Login • Instagram
Island made

John Jeffries Custom Catapults
John Jeffries Custom Catapults

Saltire Custom Catapults
Log into Facebook

Silent Assassin Slingshots
silentassassinslingshots on eBay
Silent Assassin Slingshots

Hegarty Slings
Hegarty Slings
Hegarty Slings | eBay Stores

Blue Merle Cattys
Bluemerlecattys | Etsy

RowleyKustoms
rowleykustoms | Etsy

CobwebsandStrangeGB
CobwebsandStrangeGB | Etsy

Smos Slings
SmosSlings | Etsy

Romany Custom Catapults
Romany Custom Catapults

PVS custom slingshot catapults
PVS custom slingshot catapults

SaplingShots
SaplingShots | Etsy

CHC Slingshots
CHCSlingshots | Etsy

Midwest Woodcraft USA
MidwestWoodcraftUSA | Etsy

RedBeard Catapults
RedBeardCatapults | Etsy

SlingshotsbyGreg
SlingshotsbyGreg | Etsy

RanBoCarving
RanBoCarving | Etsy

Fiondaio Fiorentino
FIONDAIOLOFIORENTINO | Etsy

Hella Slingshots
HellaSlingshots | Etsy


----------



## Booral121

John jeffries customs 
Saltire custom catapults 
Silent assassin slingshots


----------



## Nosferatu

Booral121 said:


> John jeffries customs
> Saltire custom catapults
> Silent assassin slingshots


Thanks! I'll look them up and add the links. In the future, can people post the links in their replies as well?


----------



## Booral121

Nosferatu said:


> Thanks! I'll look them up and add the links. In the future, can people post the links in their replies as well?


Buddy they 3 and roman custom catapults are the best builders in the UK and they have got to be in the top 10 worldwide I would say. 🎯👍👌👊


----------



## Stankard757

Double L Slingshot Supplies








Elastics


Slingshot Supplies



doublelslingshotsupplies.com





Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu

Booral121 said:


> Buddy they 3 and roman custom catapults are the best builders in the UK and they have got to be in the top 10 worldwide I would say. 🎯👍👌👊


Thanks


Stankard757 said:


> Double L Slingshot Supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elastics
> 
> 
> Slingshot Supplies
> 
> 
> 
> doublelslingshotsupplies.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is one of the many that I knew about and forgot to put on there. I’ll add it. 👍


----------



## skarrd

thats an impressive list,thank you for taking the time to put it togethor


----------



## tool

Awesome, thank you very much.


----------



## Flatband

Nice work Nosferatu!


----------



## Nosferatu

skarrd said:


> thats an impressive list,thank you for taking the time to put it togethor





tool said:


> Awesome, thank you very much.





Flatband said:


> Nice work Nosferatu!


Of course! If anyone has any to add, please let me know. I’ve been learning so much from all you on here, hope I can pay it back somehow.


----------



## SlingScott

@admin 

Is it possible to sticky this?


----------



## Reed Lukens

SlingScott said:


> @admin
> 
> Is it possible to sticky this?


Yup, I'll move it first because this isn't the right section.


----------



## ukj

100% slingshot
But as for its reputation,
Took 3 months for my simple only latex order.
Sent emails, did arrive.
In my relatively new to buying gear,
Snipersling , cancelled order way to long, refund granted.
Slingshooting, order from Spain to France ok, many frames, covid considered, over 4 months. 
Well pleases with frames!
Funny that the ulra cheap frames ordered on ebay, aliexpress all
came fast and in good condition.
Just my one cent..
ukj


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Wanted to add Preciseslingshots.com. They sell 3 different types of bands, precise, Jinpu, and a red one can’t remember the name. They ship most places and are actually cheaper than us based vendors for the band rolls including shipping (to the USA)


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter

I've bought two slings and half a dozen or so elastics from Lumbro. Never had any issue with the ordering process or delivery times. The slings were of very good quality [in my opinion] - 'Imperiale' and the 'Magnum Legno e Carbonio'. The elastics, both bands and tubes that I've ordered, are equallly as good [in my opinion]. Communicated using 'Google translate'. Always responded to emails. I consider them 'reputable'. I humbly seek consideration that Lumbro be added to the list:* Vendita Fionde, Vendita online Fionde: Tiro con la Fionda, Accessori Fionda | LU.M.B.BRO SLINGSHOT E HUNTING*


----------



## 202

Nice. Thank you for putting the list together.


----------



## Homepeixe

Great thread. thanks


----------

